# How to get maximum download speed through Bittorren



## 786 (Sep 27, 2007)

Above 1Gb files, the download speed is very slow, 2~30kBs, while small files less than that are downloading at 150~200kBps. I have BSNL 500 Plan, using Bittorent(Opera),  utorrent, BitComet. How can I increase it?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 27, 2007)

It all depends on the seed:leech ratio. Doesn't have anything to do with file sizes.


----------



## adi007 (Sep 27, 2007)

^^ he is right.If the torrent is more popular any many are downloading it then the speed will drastically increase.So download new torrents and get good downloading spees

Since larger files are not downloaded usually by large number of people , there will be a shortage of seeders and leechers and hence you experience low download speeds.


----------



## slugger (Sep 27, 2007)

786 said:
			
		

> using Bittorent(Opera),  utorrent, BitComet.



u run all d 3 clients @ d same time 

*BAD IDA!!!!*

run only 1 client @ a given time to get optimum performance

Also when you download a torrent file,u msst see how seeders are there @ d time (u will not get the exact number, but will give u a fair idea of how popular d file is)


----------



## drgrudge (Sep 27, 2007)

utorrent + Private Tracker = Good Speeds.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 27, 2007)

port forwarding? or open a random port?
*www.portforward.com


----------



## slugger (Sep 27, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> torrent is based on MORE U SHARE ....... MORE POWER\SPEED U GET ......



well i guess it applies only to downloads made from private tracker sites

for sites like mininova or piratebay ratios make no difference


----------



## 786 (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks,


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 28, 2007)

Look here:
you may find something useful.
*www.techiehome.org/viewtopic.php?t=518
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61760


----------



## ankushkool (Oct 8, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> port forwarding? or open a random port?
> *www.portforward.com


i tried it but dont know how 2 use it???? de port utorrent uses it shows 


[FONT=verdana,arial]"Welcome to the µTorrent Port Checker.
A test will be performed on your computer to check if the specified port is opened.

*Checking port 40195 on 202.149.32.40...*

*Error!* Port 40194 does not appear to be open." 

[/FONT]
i use  kaspersky internet security with firewall.... though i have added utorrent 2 allow list

please help


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 8, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> well i guess it applies only to downloads made from private tracker sites
> 
> for sites like mininova or piratebay ratios make no difference


No I think the more your upload speeds the more download speeds you will get at that instant.Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## praka123 (Oct 9, 2007)

ankushkool said:
			
		

> i tried it but dont know how 2 use it???? de port utorrent uses it shows
> 
> 
> [FONT=verdana,arial]"Welcome to the µTorrent Port Checker.
> ...


 kaspersky internet security with firewall-you,just allow the port   [FONT=verdana,arial]*40195*[/FONT]    via the firewall options.if ur using bridge-mode(where u dial from windows to connect) opening the port does the job.check with utorrent port checker tool.also in utorrent enter only 40195 whereever u have to fill in.even if it asks other ports.I hope u use a router/modem walla connection.

If a direct connection via cable by ISP without modem.in that case  depends upon the ISP.these all not gonna work.


----------



## 786 (Oct 9, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> No I think the more your upload speeds the more download speeds you will get at that instant.Correct me if I am wrong.


In my case, no


----------



## ankushkool (Oct 9, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> If a direct connection via cable by ISP without modem.in that case  depends upon the ISP.these all not gonna work.



i uninstalled de firewall.... still no use
yes i hav direct connection.... is there no way out???


----------



## praka123 (Oct 9, 2007)

ur ISP shud allow opening the ports.  no chance i suppose.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 9, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> No I think the more your upload speeds the more download speeds you will get at that instant.Correct me if I am wrong.


Not really. There are some torrent upload priorities built into some client which upload only to those who are uploading to it a lot or more than the rest, but I don't think it makes a really huge difference if your torrent client's mainly configured to leech. It leeches at max no matter what upload you give the torrent.


----------



## sanjeed007 (Oct 10, 2007)

ankushkool said:
			
		

> i uninstalled de firewall.... still no use
> yes i hav direct connection.... is there no way out???


even i have the same prob but i am in ppoe mode.that means always connected.please help


----------

